# The Fall of Yevin VI



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Yevin VI: A death world that was home to the Yevin Lions, one of the finest jungle-fighting regiments of the Imperial Guard. It can be found in the area of space known as Segmentum Tempestus. The surface of the world was covered in seemingly never ending jungle that is home to carnivorous creatures and poisonous plants. The only settlement of any size is the planetary capital of Kashakya which floats at 600 metres above the surface of the wretched death world. It was upon this world that Hive Fleet Scorpio descended in force. 
Without warning and without mercy Mycetic Spores plummeted from the atmosphere and foul Tyranids were released into the jungles of Yevin VI. Many of the Yevin Lions were elsewhere in the galaxy and where unaware or unable to help against the invasion. But the 17th and 41st were planet side and prepared themselves for the Tyranids. Outposts went dark as messages telling of Genestealers came to the ears of Kashakya. Although the Yevin Lions attempted to resist the alien advance there was little they could do about the sheer weight of numbers against them. Before long Kashakya itself was under attack from terrifying aliens that flew on leathery wings. Genestealers managed to find their way onto the floating city and through either chance or instruction they sought out the gravity generator and destroyed it, sending the city itself crashing to the jungle floor. With the city at ground level swarms of Hormagaunts and Termagants crashed into the city and began to slaughter the inhabitants. But, unknown to any on the planet below, a space marine strike cruiser pulled out of the warp and came into orbit above Yevin VI. After an abrupt battle above the planet the unprepared Tyranid bio-ships were torn apart by the cruiser’s torpedos and missiles. With the supply of the Tyranids constant numbers eliminated and the aliens stranded upon the death world the Space Marine’s took to their drop pods and made planetfall. 
When the survivors of the Yevin Lions saw the unmistakable drop pods of the Space Marine’s falling from the sky they began to fight with a new courage, knowing their salvation was near. And they were right. Without their flow of troops and with their synapse creatures being hunted down and exterminated the lesser Tyranid organisms fell quickly to the combined Imperial forces. And so, after only a week of fighting, Hive Fleet Scorpio was deemed exterminated. The Space Marine’s left the planet as heroes and the Yevin Lions were quickly re-enforced by returning regiments of their own. But the Imperium was wrong. For deep within the jungles of the death world the Tyranid threat lived on. A small warrior brood had survived the destruction and even as the Imperial forces celebrated, they licked their wounds and prepared to wreck a bloody revenge on the planet that had claimed the rest of Hive Fleet Scorpio.

*OOC introduction*

Hey all. I am an ex-nid player and I think there aren’t nearly enough RP’s about The Great Devourer and its army’s. Now you, as the player, will take the part of a Tyranid warrior that survived the war that destroyed the rest of your Hive Fleet. You will be led by me, a Tyranid Prime, and will attack the Imperial forces on the planet till you have taken revenge for your Hive Fleet. You will have little connection with the Hive Mind but will still be ever obedient. Now onto the rules.

*NO GODMODDING. *Looking for five to eight players. If I don’t get that number then the RP is a no-go.
*At least one post per update. Three maximum.
*Update will be once a week.
*No killing of each other. Why would you?
*You can think, express your feelings and ideas but you cannot disobey me.
*No controlling other players.
*No one-shot kills against big enemies.
*If you are inactive your character will be absorbed by the hive mind and cease to exist. I will give you one warning.

*Character sheet. *
Name: You will not have a name, instead a three number code of your choice. E.g 185
Age: You can be anything from 300 to 2. All warriors are born fully grown and intelligent. No such thing as a cute baby Tyranid.
Weapons: See below
Preference: What is your preferred method of combat? This will help with the objectives you are set.

*Weapons: You can up to 25 points worth of weaponry. You may have 1 ranged and 1 close plus one mutation or 2 close plus one mutation.*


Close-combat weapons
Rending Claws (Just what they sound like).......................................................................5 points a pair 


Scything Talons (Just what they sound like)......................................................................5 points a pair


Pair of Boneswords (A powerful sword made of bone).....................................................10 points


Lash-Whip (A tentacle capable of tearing flesh).................................................................5 points


Bonesword and Lash-whip (both of the above)..................................................................15 points


Ranged
Devourer (close-medium range, low power, quick fire, bad armour piercing)...................5 points


Spinefists (close range, low power, quick fire, ok armour piercing)...................................5 points


Deathspitter (close-medium range, medium power, quick fire, ok armour piercing).........5 points


Barbed Strangler (medium-long range, low power, large blast, ok armour piercing).........10 points


Venom Cannon (Long range, high power, small blast, good armour piecing).....................15 points


Mutations 
Adrenal Glands (enhance your speed and strength)............................................................5 points


Toxin Sacs (your claws, fangs and talons are coated in deadly venom)................................5 points

*Example Character Sheet (me)*
Name: Tyranid Prime 496
Age: 273
Weapons: Pair of Boneswords (10), Rending Claws (5), Adrenal Glands (5). Overall (20)
Preference: As a Prime 496 is an expert in tactics but personally prefers close combat.

*Surviving Warriors*


Prime: 496: Me
1: Warrior: 100:Tyranno the destroyer.
2: Warrior: 323: CaptainQuakers
3: Warrior: 447: Son of Azurman
4: Warrior: 777: The Black Legionaire
5: Warrior: 447: son of azurman
6: Warrior: 998: Silb
7: Warrior: 888: HOGGLORD

Come on all you Tyranid fans. Join the Great Devourer and EAT EVERYTHING!


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

I SHALL EAT EVERYTHING

Name: 100

Age: 160

Weapons: Scything Talons, Venom cannon, Enhanced senes*

Preference: 100 is a creature of range evolved to destroy the tanks and heavy troopers of their enemies but it Doesn't mean that it is bad in a close combat situation

* not sure about these as they cae from an old codex but would I be allowed them? If not I shall remove them and replace them*


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

you can keep enhanced senses. Apart from that it all looks good. Welcome aboard.


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

Hells Yeah Im Going To Eat Some People


----------



## CaptainQuackers (Jan 4, 2012)

Well this looks interesting, I will certainly give this a shot. One question though, how much free thought are we allowed, I mean we obviously have to obey you as the creature closest to the hive mind, but are we able to develop quasi personalities?

Name: 323
Age: 67
Weapons: Scything Talons and Lash Whips (10 points)
Mutations: Toxin Sacs (5 points)

Preferred Method of Combat: 323 Prefers to join in close combat as fast as possible, and as it runs it uses it's whips to disarm enemies or immobilize them, making them easy prey for it's venom coated talons. It is effective at attacking entrenched positions, as it can pull prey towards it, out of trenches or over small barriers, and kill them before they can respond. It uses it's formidable jaws as well as it's talons, and can deliver a venom coated bite that can sever limbs and mangle flesh.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

in the way of free thought it depends. You can think as much as you like about desicions and even voice your opinion but i will have the final say. Your character looks good and you can consider yourself in.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Wow Romero, your turning out RPs faster than British Inventors turn out crazy-ass creations in the victorian era!

I shall consider joining this.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

I know i am putting up loads. But now that summer is here i have a lot of free time to write. Good to hear you might be joining.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

name:447
age:12
weaponsair of boneswords and deathspitter
mutation:adrenal glands
preferred meathod:likes close quarter fighting and is a headhunter,targets main threat and elimanates


----------



## The Black Legionnaire (Oct 18, 2010)

Gentlemen, behold!

Name: 777
Age: 5
Weapons: Two pairs of Scything Talons (10) and Adrenal Glands (10), total (20)
Preference: 777 mainly focuses on ripping hordes of smaller organisms to shreds with its talons, though it isn't above snapping a head off with a quick snap of its jaws. In short, it acts like a three meter tall ripper.


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

well well well the black legionare you havn't been in the same rp as me for a while


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Azurman, Legionnaire, you are both welcome. Just a few more and we can get this thing going.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

i do like the nids but my knowledge is limited so i might need some advice/help


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

If you need help send me a PM of what you need help with after all I do collect nids


----------



## Silb (Jan 28, 2008)

(Please note that I do not own a Tyranid codex and have no experience playing with or against them, so I have basically no idea how effective Tyranid weapons are against certain enemies (i.e. I don't know what is effective against weak infantry, heavily armored infantry, and vehicles), so if it turns out that I have made a completely worthless build, please tell me. Also, if we end up fighting vehicles, I would greatly appreciate a heads up as to whether my weapons are capable of piercing the vehicle's armour.)

Name: 998
Age: 2
Weapons: Pair of Boneswords, Spinefists, Adrenal Glands
Preference: Prefers to attack the enemy by flanking or sneaking around them if possible, rather than charging them up-front. Once it has successfully closed the distance between it and the enemy, 998 engages in close combat, ripping apart enemy formations in a violent frenzy.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

silb. Don't worry about not knowing the Tyranid weapons. Just ask me or tyranno and i am sure we can help you out. To put it simply, bonswords cut stuff up, just like power swords really. And spinefists are close ranged to find fire lots, uzi. Hope that helps.


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Name: 888
Age: 288
Weapons: Pair of Scything talons, another pair of scything talons Adrenal Glands
Preference: Prefers to attack the enemy by striking from an unseen angle, then looming over his hapless prey before unleashing a terrifying screech, demoralizing them. Then he will tear them apart with his talons, before scuttling back out of sight.


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

so HOGGLORD you work like a tyranid warrior version of the deathleaper?


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

kinda, more like a warrior who childhood dream was of being the deathleaper.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

I guess the thing I don't reall like about this RP, is well: the lack of personality and actual character.

It sounds stupid with Tyranids, but thats why people like to take on RPs, because they get to role-play as someone completely different. But in this your just a simple beast, so I ask: where's the fun in that?


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

cause tyranids kick ass and can tear marines limb from limb and romero even said we had a bit of free will


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Yes but cut adrift from the hive mind even warriors are little better than animals. The prime will be the Alpha male of the pack but you will still rise up to challenge him for dominance. You may die or he may die. YOu will be subtle and cunning but filled with a frenzy when pinned down or boxed in. Essentially it is probably the hardest race to get into the character, it all turns into cardboard cutouts. And frankly that makes for a very poor quality of rp. I've known 2 rps with at least one tyranid character in it that have succeeded. AB:TN2 - not sure if there was one in the first rp as well - and For The Hive - although I've never actually been able to find and read that, just heard it was really good. And these rps were done by much more experienced rpers, no offense Romero.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

ok. HOGGLORD. you are in. 

Karak. I understand your problem but i am giving you the possibility to have no boundaries to your personality. Instead of always being friendly, if that's what you had in your cs, you could decide to get angry.

Santaire: I agree that it is a hard race to get a good rp going for but i accept the challenge to do it. How can you judge rp ability. For all you know santaire i am a world famous writer and the veteran of hundreds of rp's. And you obviously have not put much effort into finding these good nid rp's. i personally took the time to search these and read through them to try and help this rp work.

Any questions?

And a note to karak and flash. If you feel like joining, because you expressed interest, i should be able to put you in.
For the rest. Action up on Wednesday at the latest.


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

It is hard to create a personality for a tyranid. But I'm personally looking forward to the challenge. I enjoy writing (I want to be an author) and this gives me a fascinating new perspective to write from, which is another plus.


----------



## The Black Legionnaire (Oct 18, 2010)

I have one.

What is the standard tyranid of Hive Fleet Scorpio's colour scheme?


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

good to know we can help you out HOGGLORD. And i wish you well in your pursuit of a career in writing. From works i have seen of yours i can say you defiantly have skill.

To the rest. Unfortunately we have to branch away from codex. Warriors will act like they are not cut off so you aren't just beasts.

Ahh. Good question. Primary colour is mechrite red. Chitin is chaos black. Everything else is warlock purple. Using old paints of course.


----------



## The Black Legionnaire (Oct 18, 2010)

Another, when should we expect the action thread to be up?


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

as i mentioned earlier. I will start writing this weekend and it will be up Tuesday or Wednesday latest.


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

excellent I can imagine the bloodshed


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

Two days I can bearly wait


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

is it just imperial guard or are there space marines aswell


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

action thread should be coming up today or tommorow im so excited


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

cant wait to kick some imperial arse


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

That is the action up. http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=113811


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

People Y U NO POST


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm doing all my posting tomorrow. I'll put mine up then.


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

Oh sorry i over reacted


----------



## CaptainQuackers (Jan 4, 2012)

Shit, I am so sorry guys, I'm gonna have to pull out. Real life has called, and I will be extremely busy and preoccupied over the next few weeks, so I'm going to have to pull out of this one. Just ignore my character or kill him or pretend he didn't exist, I am really sorry guys, looked like a great RP. Best of luck to you in this RP, may you rend many Astartes!


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

thats sad to hear CQ. From now on we rend imperial forces in the name of Captain Quakers.


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

His Sacrifice Will Not Be In Vain!


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

so who is still left to post


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

quite a few. Only three have posted. With CQ pulled out that is still three more to post. I will bring the update up on the weekend.


----------



## Silb (Jan 28, 2008)

I'll probably post today.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Ok, as far as i know it is only Silb left to post. Udate will be up when he/she has posted.


----------



## The Black Legionnaire (Oct 18, 2010)

Darn it! DNS failure ruined my post.

Expect one tomorrow, but not right now.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

ok post when you are ready.


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

Not sure if it's too late to join? You said 5-8, and you're on 7, so...
(I know the action's started somewhat, but I could come by wandering into the group or something. The OP's actually outdated, as you've got one person pulled out and one on there twice)

If it's still possible for me to join, char sheet's below. If not, then, ah well.



> Name: 167
> Age: 47.
> Weapons: Rending Claws (5), Venom Cannon (15)
> Preference: Range preferred, but will happily tear anything apart with CC. Very fond of busting tanks open for the juicy stuff inside.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

that sounds good to me. I am happy to have you along for the ride. I will update the accepted characters soon. Just post on action soon and have some good reason as to why you are late, good to have you aboard.


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks. I'll get posting as soon as I get back home. Much later.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

come on everyone, keep posting


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm going away until the 5th (I think it's the 5th...) so I won't be able to post for a while. If there's any major plot advancement, assume 167 just doesn't catch up. If needs be, of course, make him do anything that's 100% necessary for the plot.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

just gt back and sadly the whole camp had no connection


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

is this rp continuing or is it dead cause its been a wile


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm still waiting for stuff to happen.


----------

